# Gordon Jump of 'WKRP', Maytag ads dies



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2003)

Gordon Jump of 'WKRP', Maytag ads dies
Tuesday, September 23, 2003 Posted: 12:59 AM EDT (0459 GMT)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Gordon Jump, who played a befuddled radio station manager on the sitcom "WKRP in Cincinnati" and made his mark in commercials as the lonely Maytag repairman, died Monday. He was 71. 

http://www.cnn.com/2003/SHOWBIZ/TV/09/22/obit.jump.ap/index.html


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 23, 2003)

Andy, as God is my witness, I could've sworn turkeys could fly.

Go in Peace, Big Guy.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2003)

That's a shame. I really liked him in WKRP.


----------



## pknox (Sep 24, 2003)

That does stink.  He seemed like a pretty nice guy.


----------

